# No Foreward/Reverse



## PoorOtis (Apr 26, 2016)

Have a Cub Cadet LTX 1046..its been a great lawn tractor for years..starts right up,.
PTO enguages and blades move..but No Foreward/or Reverse! All info will be helpful!
Thank You.:usa:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmm... Almost sounds like there is a lever or rod that disengages to enable you to move the tractor around without starting it up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That,or the belt/pulley has started slipping,broken,etc.

More than likely,though someone pulled the disengagement rod,like Bill said.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome PoorOtis.
What year your LTX1046 for there has been recalls... again thank you John for your help last year  

Leaking rear end seal also pulley bearing.


----------

